
Is Facebook.com down? - TonnyGaric
I am not able to reach https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F; (from The Netherlands). Anyone else having the same issue? Quite interesting..
======
ColinWright
For anyone who cares, here is a list of posts with people saying "Facebook is
down":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080671)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080660)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080038)

------
operatorequals
Up in Abu Dhabi, UAE.

------
BaptisteGreve
Same issue in France

------
grumpy_drew
Up in Stockholm, SE

------
rkuykendall-com
Down in NYC, USA.

